# Wifi Speed on Toshiba laptop is slow



## johnleecan (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello,
My Toshiba laptop has Windows 8.1 Pro 64, A6 and Wifi adapter
Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless lan 802.11n PCI-E NIC

Its Wifi speed is very slow, only 52 Mbps

My other Gateway laptop I3 Windows 8.1 Pro in same location always has Wifi speed 130 Mbps

I has updated this Realtek driver, but same problem'

Any help.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

johnleecan said:


> Hello,
> My Toshiba laptop has Windows 8.1 Pro 64, A6 and Wifi adapter
> Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless lan 802.11n PCI-E NIC
> 
> ...


Your manufacturer's hardware specs are here:

Realtek

Your speed can vary depending on signal strength and other devices nearby. Sometime there seems to be no rhyme or reason for a WiFi device to fall back to a slower standard. Try different locations or removing nearby potential interference sources from other devices.
__________________
The 3 rings of matrimony :-{
Engagement Ring . . .
Wedding Ring . . .
Suffering!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello johnleecan,

In addition, you may try changing the wireless frequency bands from your router or from wireless adapter to a, b, g or n, usually it's on a mixed mode. Test the connection after.


----------



## johnleecan (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi 2XG,

How to change the wireless frequency bands from wireless adapter?

I is not problem with Router, because my other Gateway laptop (with Qualcom adater) in same room has wifi speed 130 Mbps.

Hi Wizmo,
I have downloaded the Realtek driver from Realtek, installed it and same problem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No worries.... you'll have to log on to your router settings and this should be in the Wireless page. If you need a detail guide please provide the make and model of your router.


----------



## johnleecan (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi 2xg,
I access to Realtek Wifi configurationin laptop Toshiba:

Property Value
802.11d Disabled
Bandwidth 20_40MHz (or 20MHz only)
Beacon Interval 100
Preamble mode Short&long (or Long only)
Roaming Sesitivity level Low (or Disabled, High, Middle)
Wake on Magic packet Enabled
Wake on Pattern Match Disabled
Wifi config Performance (or Wifi)
Wireless mode Auto (or IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11b/g)

My wifi is still slow, speed 52 Mbps. Other laptop in same room 130 Mbps.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I would also try fiddling the wireless mode in your router's setting. It doesn't matter if other devices are not having any speed issue.


----------

